# Waking up every morning with diarrhea and some nausea



## Jeni (Jan 14, 2009)

Since like Monday or Tuesday I have been waking up with diarrhea and some nausea in the morning. Also cramping pain with the diarrhea, not a fun way to wake up. I tend to feel better after lying down for awhile after several trips to the toilet. I had mashed potatoes with my Easter dinner and then my lunch and dinner on Monday. I think that because they were made with milk and butter my body didn't react well to them. That was the first time I had dairy since December, I hadn't had any dairy at all before that. I don't think I'll be eating any mashed potatoes again any time soon. I just don't know if dairy products are just a trigger for my IBS or if I might be a little lactose intolerant. I just wish I knew why I am still having diarrhea and nausea this long after I ate the potatoes. But I guess if that made me sick and then I didn't give my stomach a break to get better before I started eating normally (as normally as it's possible for me to eat and not get sick) then my stomach would just stay upset. I just wish I knew how to get it to stop. It stops during the day a lot of times but then comes back in the evening after I have been eating meals through the day and stuff like that. I guess if I back off to the BRAT diet for a few days my stomach might get itself under control. I just hate to feel like I am stuck with waking up feeling sick and spending most of my morning on the toilet. I suppose it doesn't help that I am having trouble sleeping, either. If I could just quit waking up 3 and 4 times a night, I might feel a lot better in the mornings, too. I have noticed I have more issues with my IBS when I am not sleeping well. Ugh, I don't think I'll ever enjoy holiday meals like I used to, too many things made for holiday meals are IBS triggers. At least I can have chicken on the grill (no BBQ sauce though and no seasonings other than salt and pepper, but still it can be grilled) so my summer holidays won't be a total bust. I just need to be able to eat so that I can stop losing weight before I am underweight and malnourished. But since I am 4'11", I can still afford to lose some weight. Because at that height I should weigh between 97 and 117lbs for my ideal weight and I weighed 125lbs last time I was weighed. I will eventually get my stomach together so I can actually eat, instead of feeling sick and having no appetite. Any ideas what I can do about my upset stomach every day. And I know I'm not pregnant because I haven't been in a relationship with a guy in like 5 years. But between holiday food triggers and sleep issues what possibly could have me waking up ill everyday? Any ideas?


----------



## FindYourBalanceHealth (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi Jeni - A lot of my worst symptoms would result from stress/anxiety in addition to what I was eating. It's great that you noticed that dairy is a trigger, it sure was for me too! But it's complex, so keep paying attention to causes and effects and consider how much anxiety is contributing to your stomach woes and your waking up at night. What can you do to bring some calm and peace to your body? PM me if you want to chat more!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

It could just take a few days for your gut to calm down from whatever upset it. Give it a few more days.. go easy like use the BRAT diet or an expanded BRAT.... and see what happens. It may have been eating dairy 3 days in a row after NOT eating it for months. But who knows??? Maybe it had nothing to do with what you ate.But see how it goes and keep us posted.Hope you feel better soon.BQ


----------



## Jeni (Jan 14, 2009)

I guess I can see where it could be anxiety causing some of the problem with my stomach. I am having anxiety, however it is not as bad as it was even a couple weeks ago. But as I am struggling to sleep and having stomach problems, the anxiety is still obviously an issue. And maybe my stomach is also reacting to being off of antidepressants for several weeks. I just wish I could get my stomach back together and I wish it wasn't so unpredictable. I just seem to be moderately anxious a lot of the time. I mean I am not so anxious that it interferes with my life but it is there and it is causing issues, it's just at a level I can actually handle and still be able to have a life. It's obviously there and keeping me from sleeping and messing up my stomach right now. I just wish I knew what to do.


----------

